# Tampa Dudes! - Smoke Cigars, Eat, Drink and Win



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Tampa's Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino will host the cigar event of the year on September 30, when cigar lovers can meet the top 20 cigar makers and brand owners of the world and walk away with free samples of their work.

(PRWEB) September 5, 2006 -- Tampa's Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino will host the cigar event of the year on September 30, when cigar lovers can meet the top 20 cigar makers and brand owners of the world and walk away with free samples of their work.

More here: http://cigar-review.com/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=39


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Michelle (Vangarma) and myself already have ordered our tickets. I think Stan is hitting this event for the later shift.... if I'm not mistaken. Should be a BLAST!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

You are NOT mistaken....:wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> You are NOT mistaken....:wink:


I'm glad..... See >..............>>>.............


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We'll both be ridin' home on motorcycles!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We'll both be ridin' home on motorcycles!


 :lolat:

Yep.... cause when I win the Harley.... I'll humbly ask you to ride my old one back to CLW for me........ :lol: :lol: :woohoo: :rotfl:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> We'll both be ridin' home on motorcycles!


 :lolat:

Yep.... cause when I win the Harley.... I'll humbly ask you to ride my old one back to CLW for me........ :lol: :lol: :woohoo: :rotfl:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Now THAT would be a picture!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

And I want to see the pictures!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> And I want to see the pictures!


Of course you do..... you are a very visaul kinda guy,,,,,


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

You manage to get Stan on a Harley, I want to see those pictures too.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd be dead before I got to the corner.........


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I'd be dead before I got to the corner.........


LOL! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Got my tickets in the mail today. Looks like pretty pedestrian cigars, but I kinda expected that. Hey! It's about the brotherhood, anyway, right?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Got my tickets in the mail today. Looks like pretty pedestrian cigars, but I kinda expected that. Hey! It's about the brotherhood, anyway, right?


Well, for 110 bucks........ we are supose to get a whole bunch of goodies..... maybe they will be passing some out at the vendors.... you think?

Free food and drink too.... just hope the lines are super long. I can drink a good 110 bucks in 2 hours.... I promise. :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

No. They mention that the vendors WILL be displaying some of their line(s) and you'll be able to buy them at the Thompson booth.......at a discount! :roll: 
Bastards! Oh shit, let me just tell you the cigars. Now, I'm assuming that the particular cigar pictured on the coupon is the cigar we'll be getting........
Belmondo-Thompson
La Laloma-Thompson
Manolete-Thompson(I've been wanting to try these! :roll: )
Puros Indios
Montecristo(I think white?) from Altadis
Trinidad-Altadis
RP Sun Grown-Rocky Patel
HOyo de Monterrey-General
Macanudo-General
La Gloria Cubana-General
Padron
CAO-the natural one
Cuesta Rey-JC Newman
La Aroma de Cuba-Ashton
Fuente
Torano 1916
Cusano 18 years
Kuba Kuba-Acid
Camacho
Felipe Gregorio
Perdomo Reserve
Gurkha
Black Pearl-La Perla
Leon Jimenes
Oliva

Actually, not too bad, I guess?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Not too bad.... and they also said something about an 8 cigar sampler, a poker...... a fleece jacket, a bag, a light and cutter (I think) and free hot and cold orderves and free drinks......... 

Sure would be nice if the CAO Flavoretts showed up....... :woohoo:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

This Saturday, baby! :martini: :woohoo: :drinking:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> This Saturday, baby! :martini: :woohoo: :drinking:


I'm quite excited!

I saw Frank in my office Tuesday and let him know you were not fgeeling good and I could drive if need be.

THEN!!!!!! this morning I blew my back out! I am in so much pain. Amazing how trubles like this make you worthless....

I should be ok by Saturday night..... but don't plan on driving. If worst comes to worse with us old guys...... I might be able to get Elane to drive us ALL.......

I wonder if my mom still have Grandma's wheel chair....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Now YOU feel better!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I just realized..... it's Thursday and I have yet to recieve my tickets for this event that is in 2 days.......... 

Humm.... finger's crossed...... :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like will call, baby!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Sounds like will call, baby!


IWell, I did get a notification that they were shipped to me and I would recieve them by Monday - Oct 2nd.....

Which is 2 days after the event..... so yes....... if I don't get them in the mail by the event.... they WILL be taking care of me at the event. That I DO KNOW>......


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That's retarded.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

KevinG said:


> That's retarded.


I agreee...... rerarded......... But they did have my package at will call and i had a BLAST!!!!!!!!!!! Wait till i post post
's tomorrow....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, oh boy, wait till he posts! He's SO easy! :shock:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to post them at the top of a page...so I must


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

make


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

a bunch


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

dumb


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us





http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like a good time was had there.
Is the last pix all the goodies you got at the show CM. Nice score.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It is,,,,,, amazing!! Great quality too..... I was impressed with how nice the hat, bag, torch lighter..... jacket..... and of course..... 51 cigars!

Was $110 a ticket....... OH!!! and about 7 feer Beers! (ok... maybe 8........)

I LOVE that tattooed woman..... Oh my.......

It was SOoooo much fun!!!!!

Thanks again Stan and Frank for driving,,,,, You're the best!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

CM, what was in your hand in the Fuente photo?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> CM, what was in your hand in the Fuente photo?
> 
> Tom


I wish I could say ...her ass.... but they were out of Curz Light so I had to go to Corona


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> but they were out of Curz Light so I had to go to Corona


Does that even qualify as a beer, or flavored water?

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > but they were out of Curz Light so I had to go to Corona
> ...


Well.... it was free (for a $110 bucks,,,,,)

Had one curz...... then those where gone and went to Bud Light.... then those were gone..... and had to go to the Corona...... which is a big seller here in FL.

I guess I have no real class when it comes to beer. If it is made with hops and barley..... I'll drink it.......

:roll:


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

I've said it once and i'll say it again

UR MY HERO


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Who luv's ya baby!!!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That looks like a great event and an excellent time. I like the chick with Rocky and the tatooed chick looked hot too.

Awesome artwork on those bikes.

Thanks for posting the pictures CM.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

That's what I do.......

Just glad you all enjoy them.


----------



## Matt76 (Jul 3, 2006)

that bike looks awesome too.


----------



## ROYALSILK*MAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Cycleman, you must have been at the second session. The first session was way over crowded. Still had a good time though. Great pictures! We spent most of our time w/ Rocky Patel and Nimish and yes they did have a hot girl passing out smokes. The funny thing is that they met her the night before in the casino. Hope everyone had a good time that attended. Talk to ya soon.

ROYALSILK*MAN


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep, we were at the second one.....with your boss and co-worker!:wink:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Great pictures CM! Thanks for sharing them with us all. Well worth the $ of a ticket, I'd say. 

And who could ask for better company for the ride there? Stans the man!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah, I think it was worth it! We'll have to get a crew together for the 2nd annual?


----------

